# Donut



## peteg (Aug 20, 2012)

This is my first post to this site, it is a piece of Blackwood turned to a donut style, It was sold & from memory it was about 12" x 2.5ish deep.
any comment welcome
cheers
Pete


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Pete, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Pete.

Beautiful timber...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Wonderful looking piece.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Pete . That looks great if you ask me. Wow!


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

nice,,,,,welcome aboard...


----------



## peteg (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks all for your welcome
Pete


----------

